

US trying to sign more secret treaties (on drugs this time) - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111023/00191416469/us-trying-to-force-governments-to-pay-much-higher-prices-needed-drugs-through-secretive-tpp.shtml

======
tptacek
A Reddit politics story. Flagged.

